
From productivity porn to mindful productivity - imaliesiera
https://nesslabs.com/productivity-porn
======
PaulHoule
Use of "mindful" in the title is suggestive that this is softcore productivity
porn. (No actual climax)

That word drives me nuts. I know a guy who can't go more than a few sentences
without using the word "mindful" who is always crashing into things and
walking into open pits.

Now maybe the neurotypical with "no inner life" has a desperate need to feel
"full" but I've always been anxious and emptying the "s2t" out of my mind
helps me feel better and be more productive.

